# P-51 shot down D-Day



## Mike MacDoandl (Feb 2, 2013)

My Dad was shot down in his P-51 on June 6th, 1944 at about 1pm while escorting Soviet bombers over Romania. He was shot down by none other than Constatin Cantacuzino, nickname, Baza.
I am seeking knowledge from the Cantacuzino family as to insights about Bazu's personality.
My father survived his crash landing and was interned at Stalug Luft III until liberated.
Now deceased, he returned home to father eleven children, I am his second eldest son.
He flew with the 318th Squadron of the 325th Fighter Group, 15th Air Force.
I am writing a book about him, his enemy that day, and his prison camp experience.
Mike MacDonald
[email protected]


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 9, 2013)

On D-Day? I'll admit my ignorance. I never thought that USAAC (USAF 1944) fighters escorted any Russian bomber sorties so late in the war. In fact, I have references that US fighters engaged Russian fighters with casualties that were suppressed by intelligence.

You have any official citings?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 9, 2013)

Operation Frantic. 15th AF conducted operations in conjunction with Russian forces. First I've heard of actual joint ( ie. American fighters escorting Russian bombers) operations though.
I am interested in the actual circumstances of this.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 10, 2013)

I've heard of plenty of clashes between the Russian And American fighters along the eastern European front but never any co-operation.

Matter of fact, I read a funny story told by a Luftwaffe pilot how he and his Rotte dashed through a group of Russians and Americans who were eye-balling each other and started a skirmish between the two groups, each thinking the other started it. The Germans made good thier escape while the two "allies" were going at each other...


----------



## drgondog (Feb 10, 2013)

The first Shuttle, Frantic I, was on June 2. On June 6, one part of the B-17 force, escorted by the 325th FG, attacked Galați, Romania and returned to Piryatin (fighters) and Mirgorod and Poltava (bombers) airfields. Two P-51C-5NT's were lost 42-103369 and 42-103342. Eight 109s were claimed. On June 11, the B-17s and P-51s returned to Italy after bombing Focşani, Romania airfield.

No Russian bombers or fighters were engaged in the bombing or escort missions - for any of the Frantic operations. My father led the Fighter Task force (augmented 355th FG) on September 18 to 22 escorting 3rd BD B-17s which dropped supplies on Polish underground in Warsaw. Frantic VII.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2013)

That makes much more sense. Thanks for that post.


----------

